

Are urban schools still separate? - ajjuliani
http://educationismylife.com/still-separate/

======
dalke
That essay made no sense. I couldn't even figure out what "separate" was
supposed to mean. I thought it would specifically about racial discrimination.
I take it that "urban" is a code word for "high numbers of minorities"?

Then I realized that nearly all of your submissions are to
educationismylife.com, and most of your comments are only on your own posts,
so this link is really just self-promotion.

